# Multi-link beam suspension?



## Camshaft (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a 1996 Sentra Super Saloon. all my friends tell me that its multi-link beam suspension is really a great suspension, which results in great handling, better cornering, etc., etc.

so what makes Nissan's multi-link beam suspension "great"?

does my Sentra's ABS system do any help?

Please feel free to share your experiences in driving a car with multi-link beam suspension that convinced you that it is really a great suspension.

For the technically inclined, please feel free to discuss the tech stuff... ill try to understand it!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Camshaft said:


> I have a 1996 Sentra Super Saloon. all my friends tell me that its multi-link beam suspension is really a great suspension, which results in great handling, better cornering, etc., etc.
> 
> so what makes Nissan's multi-link beam suspension "great"?
> 
> ...



www.sentra.net ... Mike Kojima (VERY reputable source) has a whole writeup on how it works and how it compares to similiar suspension setups


----------

